# Reese Dual Cam Setup



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

I was wondering if someone with a Reese dual cam setup could post a picture of how the chains are connected to the cams. I originally had it where the plate with the key hole curved outward but then I bent a bracket. On etrailer website it shows them curve facing in. But when I have it that way the cam doesn't slide down into notch. I was recently at a campground and noticed someone with the same setup with the plates curved outward. So I'm confused.
Here is a picture of each setup.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

the pictures are of two "entirely different" Reese Dual cam versions.

The top picture is the correct orientation for the post 2010 dual cam setup. (black cam arms, silver plates with a bend) the cam arms are different and the new design minimizes/eliminates some issues with the pre 2010 design that results in the bars hitting the cam arms and breaking/bending brackets. In this version, the u bolt should then have the "loop" on the outside with the nuts on the inside.

the bottom picture is the pre 2010 version. (chromated arms, chromated flat plates) Notice it uses a flat plate. The issue with the pre 2010 versions is that this design often has very very little clearance between the cam arm and bar when the bar rides up on the cam in turns etc and the bar can then put tremendous pressure on the cam bending the cam, and sometimes pulling the snap up bracket down off the frame. I'm not positive, but I THINK the picture show above has the u bolt facing the wrong direction on this verion. Again, I'm not positive, but I think on the pre 2010 version I had, the u bolts were to face out. I now have the post 2010 version on my trailer.

I can see how using the post 2010 version with the plate facing out could be a problem. Doing so is going to move from a vertical load on the snap up bracket to combination vertical/horizontal load on the snap up bracket. The snap up bracket is designed to withstand a vertical load, not a horizontal load.

Even with the post 2010 setup, improper clearance can end up with the bars hitting the cam. In general, assuming the typical Keystone tongue setup. (coupler on top of the frame) your setup should have only two or three FREE links on the snap up bracket. that is 2-3 links hanging free, and something like 6-8 links under tension.

More free links can end up with the bar being to close to the cam arm when turning, especially on a uphill or downhill turn going into driveways etc. Or when in a sharp backing turn. In many cases you can end up with a much sharper turn backing than in a forward turn.

Since your towing a 312 BH I'm assumming you have at least the 1200lb bar setup. Now, with the 1700lb trunnion setup (and I think 1500lb trunnion setup), Reese supplies a MUCH MUCH heavier duty snap up bracket. It has big gussetts welded to both sides on the outside to keep the bracket from bending under the heavy loads of the big trunnion setups. they don't give this with the round bar or small trunnion setups. if you have a 1200lb setup you might want to consider buying the heavy duty snap up brackets. (They aren't inexpensive BTW).


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed explanation. For some reason my cams will not slide all the way into the notch in plate when facing inward. But if I turn it outward it slides right in. Kind of weird.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

iflawdya said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. For some reason my cams will not slide all the way into the notch in plate when facing inward. But if I turn it outward it slides right in. Kind of weird.


there may be a burr or something that makes it a tight fit when installed correctly. Try taking a fine file or smooth sharpening stone to the surface on the plate that faces the cam. Also, I found a light coat of lithium or other grease makes it slide into the notch easier.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. For some reason my cams will not slide all the way into the notch in plate when facing inward. But if I turn it outward it slides right in. Kind of weird.


there may be a burr or something that makes it a tight fit when installed correctly. Try taking a fine file or smooth sharpening stone to the surface on the plate that faces the cam. Also, I found a light coat of lithium or other grease makes it slide into the notch easier.
[/quote]
If you used it with the top pointing out then you may have bent the plates just enough so that they are not free to slide on. Put a thin coat of grease on the plate and try to slide them on. Once they stop push them off and look for the high spots. Then you can address the problem.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys. I noticed that one plate is slightly bent. Thats the same side that the latch bracket bent on. But neither side sits flush into the grooves. They kinda sit about a quater inch up from the bottom. Maybe I will just order new plates. Kinda nervous to tow with it like that. Im going out again this weekend.


----------



## ESue67 (May 7, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ESue67 said:


> View attachment 2599
> 
> 
> Here's mine.


This is the old style.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Between this thread and the pics in the link in my sig, I think you'll have enough pics. Take the time to get to learn the hitch and it's adjustments. I just got back from a trip where I'd say it performed it's best.

Thread from when I was trying to get mine setup right

I have some pics from the way it's setup now that I haven't posted. Let me know if I can be of more assistance.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

I called e-trailer lastnight and they are sending me out replacement brackets overnight. I' ll install them and let you guys no how I make out. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

I called e-trailer lastnight and they are sending me out replacement brackets overnight. I' ll install them and let you guys no how I make out. Thanks again for all your help.


----------

